# Buzzards attack camper roof... updated with pics of new roof



## Milkman

This is straight out of Alfred Hitchcock's movie "The Birds" . 

 A flock of hundreds of buzzards have invaded my MILs property. She is getting animal control involved in a solution for them.  We had our camper parked there for storage. 

Last week sometime the buzzards destroyed the membrane roof on our camper. I have no idea what they were after.  The pieces of membrane that were pecked away were evidently eaten by the birds because they are nowhere to be seen.

Luckily we found it before any rain fell on it. I now have it stored under a shelter to prevent water damage.  I have insurance coverage and already have a claim in the works. State Farm has always done me right and I trust they will again.

Look at the extent of the damage they were doing.


----------



## T-N-T

My cousin had that same thing happen to her camper a few years back.  I dont know what they are getting at, but buzzards like camper rubber.  
If you see buzzards near your camper,  I suggest you ride the fence of the law and harass them.
Sorry MilkMan.  Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang. I fount a dead buzzard on top of mine.  I didnt look to see if it had eat the top off.


----------



## Paymaster

Got a rubber roof on mine! Need to get me some buzzard repellent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-N-T

Paymaster said:


> Got a rubber roof on mine! Need to get me some buzzard repellent!!!!!!!!!



AKA 12 Ga, 20 Ga, some even use 410


----------



## Milkman

TopherAndTick said:


> AKA 12 Ga, 20 Ga, some even use 410



Dont believe I woulda told that


----------



## TrailBlazer999

Are buzzards protected?


----------



## Mike 65

I wonder what the attraction is. 
It has me checking my roof. How do you explain this to your insurance. "A buzzard ate my roof"
Kinda like dogs and homework I guess


----------



## T-N-T

TrailBlazer999 said:


> Are buzzards protected?



Yep.  Protected against death and harassment.  If they roost in your yard, you are suppose to let them.


----------



## rhbama3

TopherAndTick said:


> Yep.  Protected against death and harassment.  If they roost in your yard, you are suppose to let them.



Not always.
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/137
_Vultures, not considered raptors because of distinguishing biological characteristics, cause similar nuisance problems as raptors. Additional disturbances may include damage to boat seats or large numbers of roosting birds. Techniques such as habitat management and scare pistols can be used to minimize vulture disturbance._

Depending on the area neighbors, you might want to call the DNR and explain the situation. I'm thinking a trip to "Crazy Ed's Fireworks" might be in order.


----------



## Milkman

rhbama3 said:


> Not always.
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/137
> _Vultures, not considered raptors because of distinguishing biological characteristics, cause similar nuisance problems as raptors. Additional disturbances may include damage to boat seats or large numbers of roosting birds. Techniques such as habitat management and scare pistols can be used to minimize vulture disturbance._
> 
> Depending on the area neighbors, you might want to call the DNR and explain the situation. I'm thinking a trip to "Crazy Ed's Fireworks" might be in order.



She has the Animal control folks working with her to try keeping them away.  When I went to move the camper yesterday she had very LOUD music playing on the back porch. If this works I will look into perhaps getting a weather proof speaker or two in the main trees they like to roost in.


----------



## Milkman

So far things are looking up. State Farm has given me the go ahead to take the camper to a repair shop for an estimate on the re-roofing.  

I guess the rest of the story will be when they see that estimate. I have never had any sort of negative experience with State Farm. I fully expect them to come through this time too.


----------



## dawg2

I was just talking to someone I know about this a few weeks ago.  They said the buzzards ate the weatherstripping off all the edges of the roof.


----------



## Greene728

Im not sure how this summer went, but last year at Holiday CG on West Point this was a serious problem. They ate at the roofs on numerous campers and even boat seats like pontoons. When you checked in the host would tell you to be on the look out for them. The rangers were going around trying to disperse them with shotgun blanks I believe. But they would just move to another area of the CG.


----------



## Hunter4Life

We are currently dealing with this issue at Clarks Hill with buzzards eating the rubber and plastic off of peoples cars. A technique we are using to deal with this issue is taking fake buzzards and hange them UP-SIDE DOWN in the areas where we are having the issues and this deters them from the area. The up side down part is pretty important. Buzzards will not eat there own kind and will actually stay away from any of their fallen brethren. If you hang them right side up well you just created a new roosting area. You can find the fake buzzards on the internet as well as any of the information on how to carry out this attempt to drive them away.


----------



## bullgator

They hang around the pile of used earth mover tires at the limerick mines here. Same thing, they just chew away at them.


----------



## Slingblade

Wow!  There must not be enough roadkill for them. I think I would build a shed with a roof low enough that the camper would just fit under it to keep them from doing it again.  Hopefully your insurance does right by you.


----------



## RBM

Wow. Sorry to hear about that, Marvin. I wonder if they are using the stuff for nesting instead of eating it? If you got buzzards then you got a stinky messy problem.

Passive bird control on fish farms (fish ponds) down here include using a timed or motion detecting sensor PVC pipe gun powered with a propane tank filled with air. It goes off every five to ten minutes or if a bird moves across the sensor. They also use shotguns mounted on golf carts and quads. They can put netting over the ponds but birds might get trapped in the netting.

I agree that you might want to get a low hard roof over the camper. Park the camper under a low hard roof.


----------



## Milkman

Well it took 3 weeks of phone talk, visits to the camper by adjusters, phone talk between the insurance company and the camper repair folks, being bounced to different case handler folks, getting approval from a higher up manager in the insurance company, finally State Farm gave Apalachee RV the go ahead to repair the camper today.  I should only have to pay my $500 deductible. 


It would appear that even an unbelievable loss like buzzard pecking is payable !!!


----------



## RBM

Yeay. I have State Farm also and they have always treated me right. That's great, Marvin.

Now just protect that new roof so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## T-N-T

Glad to hear your good fortune.


----------



## Milkman

Well folks here it is a little over a month later and the new roof is on !!

State Farm came through and paid it all except my deductible.   Also a big thanks to Mike at Apalachee RV !!

Oh,  and I don't have it parked at my mother-in-laws where the buzzards frequent. I have it under a shelter at a friends house for the winter.  Thanks David !!


----------

